# Goliath Bird Eater molting



## SERRAPYGO

I thought I lost these pics, but I finally found them. GBE in the molting process. It took about 2 days to complete and I was lucky enough to be there when she was emerging from her old exo. These pics are pretty much in order of how it went down.

The order of events are in reverse according to the pics. She flipped upsidedown first, as most T's do when molting.


----------



## Mettle

Your order is way wonky. And learn how to use line breaks for images!









Regardless, that's cool. I wondered why they flip over to molt but I guess they kinda push the old exoskeleton up and off, huh? My chilean rose hair molted on the way home from the expo. Or that night. Whichever it was, I thought I had killed it after less than a day, haha.


----------



## ...Jay...

I really really dislike spiders, but that is pretty F-in sweet! I dont get to see the hermits molt because they do that under ground. Its kinda weird that he would do that right out in the open. Seems like an easy meal to alot of critters.


----------



## Guest

Awesome pics and a great looking spider!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Mettle said:


> Your order is way wonky. And learn how to use line breaks for images!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, that's cool. I wondered why they flip over to molt but I guess they kinda push the old exoskeleton up and off, huh? My chilean rose hair molted on the way home from the expo. Or that night. Whichever it was, I thought I had killed it after less than a day, haha.


The order in wich I posted them was right f---ing on! Our stupid system shuffled them around. What's the process for posting these damn pics correctly and vertically?


----------



## thePACK

pretty wick..what do you feed her?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

thePACK said:


> pretty wick..what do you feed her?


Lil' illegal Mexican fellows!


----------



## lo4life

Thats pretty crazy lookin. Had to look at it a couple of times for everything to sink in. I have never saw pics of this before.


----------



## pyrokingbrand

very cool!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

lo4life said:


> Thats pretty crazy lookin. Had to look at it a couple of times for everything to sink in. I have never saw pics of this before.


Imagine seeing it in person. I haven't been so creeped out since the "chest burster" scene in Alien!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Was the raised from a sling? What size is it now?

How difficult are goliths compared to other t's in terms of husbandry not agression?


----------



## blackmaskelong

sean-820 said:


> Was the raised from a sling? What size is it now?
> 
> How difficult are goliths compared to other t's in terms of husbandry not agression?


Well I say most tame, easy to take care of and for mine he has goten used to me so never does he lash out or flick hairs at me.

But serra, I just love when they mold how their teeth go Pure white and for mine you can see red in them. I watched mine do it once in his tank he made a hamic and layed on his back and 1-2 hours later took it all off in 40 mins and I watched it from my computer was sweet. And then when they walk it's like bambie he stagers


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

pretty sweet goliath bro, man i miss my striped knee when it died but i'm thinking of getting a mexican red knee heard their really docile..


----------



## SERRAPYGO

sean-820 said:


> Was the raised from a sling? What size is it now?
> 
> How difficult are goliths compared to other t's in terms of husbandry not agression?


No, I bought it pretty much at this size at a herp show. I'm not sure if it was a male or female but I'm thinking a male going by obscure clues given to me by experts. On a keeping difficulty scale of 1-10, 10 being difficult, I'd say T. Blondi is a 4 or 5. You definitely can't keep them like a rose hair, wich would be a 1 in my book.



> pretty sweet goliath bro, man i miss my striped knee when it died but i'm thinking of getting a mexican red knee heard their really docile..


They are. I have one now, a female. But, they can be hair kickers...like mine, watchout for that. MRK's are protected now so all spiders are captive bred, and they grow slow. Prepare to pay for a highly desireable female.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

yea i thought they'd be hard to find since i can't find them anywhere in my city.. i should have took advantage of them before but all well, if i can't find a mrk then i'll pick up a cobalt blue my friend showed me the other day.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> yea i thought they'd be hard to find since i can't find them anywhere in my city.. i should have took advantage of them before but all well, if i can't find a mrk then i'll pick up a cobalt blue my friend showed me the other day.


Cobalt Blue's are no picnic to keep. They are fast, aggressive, and spend most of their time in burrows, alot of special needs. Get ready for that. If you're gonna go that route, personally, I'd rather keep a king Baboon.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

yea I know their aggressive as f*ck, can't even touch the lil bugger without him being in defense position and trying to lunge at us.. my friend said he'd give me everything for a good price so i'm not gonna pass on that.. but baboons are agressive as well, they're a lil easier to look after but still no walk in the park if you know what i mean..


----------



## ICEE

Serra is 100% correct. Brazilian blacks are amazing. but for a adult female. it will cost ya a lot. I don't like red knees. they kick hairs all the time.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

ICEE said:


> Serra is 100% correct. Brazilian blacks are amazing. but for a adult female. it will cost ya a lot. I don't like red knees. they kick hairs all the time.


I still can't believe I just gave my black away...IDIOT I AM! Red Knees can be on par with pulchra as far as the ulitimate spider pet...they certainly match the pulchra's beauty...but, red knees need to be handled often to break them out of their hair kicking habit, or better yet, raised from sling. But, since b. smithi takes so long to mature (up to 5yrs for a female), who wants to put in that time? Certainly not me. I got lucky buying a young female for a good price. She does kick, but I don't handle her often anyway, so no big whoop.


----------



## joey'd

sweet shots man, ive viewed this thread a few times now, in fact, it sent me to the pet store, not much selection here, but interesting stuff, i was checkin out the scorpions as well, but im not sure i want to go anywhere near venom yet.
but those were some sweet shots


----------



## ICEE

SERRAPYGO said:


> Serra is 100% correct. Brazilian blacks are amazing. but for a adult female. it will cost ya a lot. I don't like red knees. they kick hairs all the time.


I still can't believe I just gave my black away...IDIOT I AM! Red Knees can be on par with pulchra as far as the ulitimate spider pet...they certainly match the pulchra's beauty...but, red knees need to be handled often to break them out of their hair kicking habit, or better yet, raised from sling. But, since b. smithi takes so long to mature (up to 5yrs for a female), who wants to put in that time? Certainly not me. I got lucky buying a young female for a good price. She does kick, but I don't handle her often anyway, so no big whoop.
[/quote]

The all black is just phenomenal. I disagree red knees would be on par,if they didn't kick hairs.

Prices are climing in the T hobby. A good female red knee is like 200-300. pulchra is more, and very hard to find. Theirs lots of slings, but who wants to end up with a male


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> I disagree red knees would be on par,if they didn't kick hairs.


That's pretty much what I siad.











> A good female red knee is like 200-300


You would think so. But, I tried to sell my female for as low as 75 bucks, offering to ship, and had no takers. But, that's fine. I'm keeping her.


----------



## kfreeman

I have a salamon pink not as that big yet but it just molted also. Nice pics


----------



## ICEE

SERRAPYGO said:


> I disagree red knees would be on par,if they didn't kick hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what I siad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good female red knee is like 200-300
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think so. But, I tried to sell my female for as low as 75 bucks, offering to ship, and had no takers. But, that's fine. I'm keeping her.
Click to expand...









Ill take it for 75


----------



## SERRAPYGO

ICEE said:


> I disagree red knees would be on par,if they didn't kick hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what I siad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good female red knee is like 200-300
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think so. But, I tried to sell my female for as low as 75 bucks, offering to ship, and had no takers. But, that's fine. I'm keeping her.
Click to expand...









Ill take it for 75








[/quote]
Where the hell were you when I posted her for sale here umteen times!!???









I got her fat and happy now, now I just need to induce molting. She's been in an ugly and tattered exoskeleton for quite awhile now. A bedding change should do it.


----------



## ICEE

where the hell was I







... It must have been while I was gone for like 5 months.


----------



## black_piranha

that's sweet.
hopefully i can order mine off kingsnake one day, but then again, i'd like to know 100% that i'll be able to get a female.


----------

